

Transgressive margins of medieval manuscripts - gruseom
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/roundtable/living-in-the-margins.php

======
greenyoda
The modern day version of monks writing complaints in the margins is
programmers writing complaints in the comments: "I had to write this horrible
hack because this API sucks", or "whoever wrote this method must be an idiot",
etc.

